# CORN!!!!



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If you guys can find open water, and corn fields,and ducks using the field, you better hunt!! We went out tonight and shot our 10 greenheads between the 2 of use in 15 min. If there is open water there is bound to be ducks! Good luck to all.


----------



## otter69 (Oct 24, 2002)

i agree


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Went out this morning early and sat around until 1:30pm before the birds left the roost, after that all hell broke loose, we had flocks of 500 mallards landing in the decoys, it was nuts. Some of the flocks you just had to watch cup there winds and swing right into the dekes. Corn is the way to.We only had 1 lucky duck, 1 doz bigfoots and 5 doze Sillous. We eneded up with 20 birds in 3 hours of hunting, ... Oh yeah a also shot my first BAND!!!!!!! drake mallard came in as a single while another flock of 15 or so was working the dekes, i decided to shot, and sure as #### it had a band on it. 
But one before sun set we saw thousands mallards of birds migrating SW, in wich they were probably heading for SAND LAKE.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

All our big lakes are still open - Everything else is froze tight. But there are LOTS of ducks on our big Lakes - LOTS & LOTS & LOTS. Some SOB's & quite a few Canadas.

Also they really put a dent in the corn harvest this week & all those ducks have found the corn. & they are pileing into those corn fields Big time.

The bad news is find one of these & there is 10 trucks looking at it & asking for permission to hunt it.

I saw four of these with guys staying there gaurding them to keep people out - until dark. So they can come back the next am & have a shoot.

Everyone is so cranky & defensive - & mean or angry & tense, that is trying to hunt these corn fields ??? (willing to fight over getting a field like this ) I said - I'm done & went home

I'm telling you folks were so tense about these fields - someone is going to get hurt !!! Sad to see ND getting this way - this late corn hunting has both Residents & NR really competing - cause it is the only option left in many areas. & it looks fantastic & if you can't find them your blind.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I dont think you would have to be in the field they were feeding in , you would just have to be in a corn field in the flyway, thats what we did and it work perfect, every flock that flew over really high dropped right into the dekes. Just have that spinner going, that was the main key. But what I cant believe is that people are fighting over fields,, what is ND waterfowl hunting comingto????????? For you guys that have been doing this GET A GRIP!!! We dont need this in our state


----------

